# Mehr als 2GB zulassen, aber wo?



## huntertech (8. März 2010)

In der PCGH (aktuelle Ausgabe) ist ja in einem Artikel auch die Rede vom CFF-Explorer, der mehr als 2GB Speicherbenutzung zulassen kann. Dazu aber:

1. Ist das bei einem 64-bit Betriebssystem überhaupt notwendig?

2. Wollte mir 4GB Ram verbasteln, sollte ich die Freigabe dann für jedes Spiel geben?

3. Wenn ich bei Firefox mal 20 Youtube-Videos aufhabe, stürzt er bei meinem jetzigen System (XP 32-bit, 2GB Ram) ab. Sollte ich da beim neuen PC dann auch die Freigabe (<2GB Ram) erteilen oder passiert das aufgrund vom 64-bit-System von selbst?

4. Welche Programme sollten sonst noch mehr als 2GB nutzen dürfen? Bringts z.B. bei der Video-Enkodierung oder beim Packen was?


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

Push


----------



## huntertech (19. März 2010)

Och Leute


----------



## BopItXtremeII (20. März 2010)

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht ganz genau damit aus, aber ich geh davon aus, dass du bei einer 32-bit Anwendung die 2GB-Grenze auf 3GB erhöhen willst. Schreib am besten mal auf welcher Seite der Artikel ist, habs auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.

1. Ein 64-bit Windows kann 32-bit und 64-bit Anwendungen ausführen. 32bit Anwendungen haben die 2GB Grenze, 64bit Anwendungen nicht. Je nachdem was du für ein Programm hast, kann es entweder 2GB nutzen oder halt mehr.

2. Ich hab zwar keine genauen Zahlen aber ich würd mal behaupten, dass Spiele, die mehr als 2GB Arbeitsspeicher brauchen auch als 64bit Version erscheinen. Da es praktisch keine solche Spiele gibt, geh ich davon aus, dass noch kein Spiel mehr als 2GB Speicher nutzt.

3. Firefox gibts offiziell nur als 32bit Version. Dementrsprechend könnte eine Erhöhung des nutzbaren Speichers da was bringen.

4. Die meisten Programm die mehr als 2GB nutzen sollten, müsste es eigentlich als 64 bit Version geben (siehe WinRAR, 7zip usw)

Hoffe das hat dir ein wenig geholfen.


----------



## Skais (20. März 2010)

Bei einem 64bit System ist´s egal, kannst einbauen.(Frei bis über 100GB soweit ich weiss, aber finde mal ein Board mit mehr als 24GB(es sein denn Server))

Bei 32bit ist die Freigabe nur bis knapp 3GB frei, es besteht die möglichkeit eine ramdisk zu installieren, die den Spielen aber nicht hilft, du könntest die Auslagerungsdatein (Temp) dorthin umleiten (Win&Firefox) das sollte das System etwas entlasten.

Vieleicht hilft dir das hier einwenig:

Softwarearchiv - Gavotte Ramdisk - WinTotal.de
32bit Windows mit 4 GB RAM : Toms Dimension


----------



## huntertech (20. März 2010)

Also ich möchte ja (wie gesagt) 4GB Ram und 64-Bit Win 7 holen. Also würde ich dann aus euren antworten schließen, dass alle Antworten, die es nicht als 64-bit Version gibt, die Berechtigung erhalten sollten?


----------



## BopItXtremeII (20. März 2010)

Schreib am besten mal, auf welcher Seite der Artikel ist, bzw wie du die Berechtigung erteilen willst. Soweit ich weiß geht das nämlich nicht immer problemlos und deswegen würde ich es nur testweise machen bei Programmen wo die Performance auch wirklich steigt durch den zusätzlich nutzbaren Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## huntertech (20. März 2010)

Also es ist auf Seite 72. Aber viele Anfordernde Anwendungen mache ich eig. nicht, nur WinRar (gibts aber auch als 64-bit) und Encodierungen von Videos.

Und Spiele natürlich


----------



## Ryokage (20. März 2010)

Also das 32Bit Prgramme nur 2gig nutzen könne hatte BopIt ja schon gesagt. Also wenn du 32bit Programme mit mehr als 2gb Speicher nutzen willst musst du jedes in CFFexplorer einzeln  freigeben, jedenfalls les ich das aus dem TExt in der PCGH so raus. Ob es Sinn macht, musst du denke ich mal testen, denn pauschal kann man das denke ich nicht sagen. Sprich, z.B. bei Spielen einfach mal testen, ob die FPS sich dadurch erhöhen, das sie mehr nutzen dürfen, bei Programmen genauso, einfach testen. Bei Programmen mustse halt auch schauen, ob es schon 64bit Versionen gibt und dann am betsen diese nutzen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2010)

Soweit ich das weiß nutzen 32 bit Systeme bis 3 GB und ein 64 Bit 4GB und aufwärts


----------



## huntertech (21. März 2010)

Muss ich die FPS denn echt bei jedem Spiel prüfen oder kann ichs nicht einfach für jedes Spiel freigeben?


----------



## DH1 (22. März 2010)

Hallo 

Dieses Thema beschäftigt mich auch seit Heute ...... 

Jetzt kommt meine beknackte Frage 

Muß ich das Häckchen rein machen damit das Spiel mit über 2 GB arbeitet oder soll ich es raus lassen ???????

Weil dieses ">" Zeichen kenne ich als :  "bis" oder als "grösser" .
Sprich in Sätzen :
Soll das Spiel "bis" 2GB verabeiten  ......... oder ..........
Soll das Spiel "jenseits" der 2 GB verarbeiten ..... ?????

Fragen über Fragen .......

MfG DH1


----------



## huntertech (22. März 2010)

< heißt weniger als
> heißt mehr als


Also Häkchen rein


----------



## huntertech (22. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Muss ich die FPS denn echt bei jedem Spiel prüfen oder kann ichs nicht einfach für jedes Spiel freigeben?



Weiß es keiner?


----------



## huntertech (26. März 2010)

Push


----------



## jetztaber (26. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Weiß es keiner?



Du kannst es einfach für jedes Spiel freigeben. Und wenn es damit Probleme gibt, wieder rausnehmen. Zu den Problemen gehört natürlich auch eine gesunkene Bildrate (FPS).


----------



## huntertech (26. März 2010)

Ist die Chance auf eine Verbesserung der FPS denn hoch? Möchte nicht bei jedem Game die FPS prüfen


----------



## jetztaber (26. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Probiers aus und berichte uns dann.

Ich gehe mal rein technisch davon aus, dass keine Steigerung dadurch erzielt wird. Solche Softwarelösungen benötigen im allgemeinen Rechenzeit, die dann der Anwendung nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.

Wie bereits schon gesagt, ein 64-Bit BS auf einem entsprechend ausgestatteten Rechner installieren und gut ists.


----------



## huntertech (26. März 2010)

Profiieren nur 64-bit optimierte Programme von einem 64-bit OS?


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2010)

So ist es. Allerdings sind 32-Bit Programme auch nicht sehr benachteiligt, bei vielen dürfte der Unterschied nicht wahrnehmbar sein.

Mehr zu diesem Thema gibts z.B. hier.


----------



## huntertech (27. März 2010)

Ok, danke 

Na dann stehts für mich soweit fest: 

64-bit Windows 7 + 4GB DDR3-1333 Ram (aber übertaktet) + 64-bit Software

Die Programme, die es nur als 32-bit gibt und wo man (per Taskmanager sehen kann), dass die zwischenzeitlich bzw. dauerhaft viel Ram brauchen, kriegens Häkchen 



Aber kann mir noch einer erklären, warum auf meinem jetzigen System (Win XP 32-bit + 2GB Ram) Firefox abstürzt, wenn 1,9GB Speicherbedarf erreicht sind? Ne Auslagerungsdatei gibts ja auch noch, damit würde ich ja bis zu 4GB kommen


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2010)

Das hat mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts mit 'Überschreiten' des vorhandenen physischen oder virtuellen Speichers zu tun.

Die Version 3.6.0 ist bei mir laufend abgestürzt, die neue 3.6.2 seit Erscheinen hingegen noch kein einziges mal. Am System selbst sowie der Hardware habe ich nichts geändert.


----------



## huntertech (27. März 2010)

Habe jetzt auch nochmal geguckt, mit der Version 3.6.2 gehts bei mir auch über 2GB Gesamtbedarf (also von allen Programmen).


----------



## Raikoon (29. März 2010)

auf einem 32bit System gehen nur 3,5GB ram weil da die Grenze von 32Bit liegt. Mach die am besten eine 64Bit System drauf.


----------

